# Keep getting kicked off internet



## Professor Freak (Jul 23, 2008)

recently I connected a Linksys wrt54g broadband router so that my daughter could also be online. the problem i have developed is that while I have the router connected to my network, my internet keeps kicking me off. When I disconnect the router my internet stays on and I have no problems with it. Does anyone have any ideas on why this would be happening? I am working with a custom built PC with quad core processor, 4 gigs of RAM, nvidia graphics card. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would do a factory reset on the router and see if that helps - theres a hole at the back - marked reset and using a bent paperclip and poking in the hole and holding down for 30sec should reset it - you will then possible need to reconfigure the router settings
otherwise it may need a firmware update

support site here Linksys by Cisco - WRT54G Support 

post back if you need more info


----------

